# Wisdom of the board please.



## Schmelz (Nov 24, 2013)

:sad::sad::sad::sad::sad::dizzy:Red Hot 2014 Cruze Diesel. I went to change out door handles with the black model and I was trying to change the front drivers out the door shut. Now I can move the lock up and down from outside but nothing releases inside. To compound matters my battery seems to be dead in the car! No battery means the spare remote will not work! So where I am is, key in the ignition,all doors locked, unable to release hood from inside of car to charge dead battery. Any and all suggestions will be most appreciated.

I have also contacted a locksmith and they do not have any suggestions at all.

Thank You all in advance,

Jeff Schmelzer


----------



## Cruze2.0Diesel (Jun 30, 2013)

Have a locksmith open the passenger side door to gain access to the vehicle.


----------



## Schmelz (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks for the comeback. According to the locksmith I talked to he said the new Cruze will not let them use a Slim Jim like in the old days to get inside the door and trip the lock.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Not sure about the Cruze and the changed out door handles, but on my 2004 GTO battery totally died. Jumpers and new battery locked in GTO trunk but not accessible. Used the key on drivers door, had to turn key in opposite direction than expected. Door unlocked, popped hood and borrowed wife's cables and jumped GTO battery from my Cruze. Then I could open trunk with remote(as the emergency trunk release cable did not work).


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Get a second battery or 12V source. Hook the positive to the starter power lead (wherever the starter is, should be accessible from underneath the car) and the negative to the chassis. Should give you enough power to unlock the doors using the key FOB or call Onstar to do it for you. 

You could probably reach the alternator as well. It's to the rear of the passenger side of the engine. Get a +12V lead on that side.


----------



## Cruze2.0Diesel (Jun 30, 2013)

I've had to use a coat hanger and crawl up under the front bumper or go threw the grill to open hoods on vehicles with broken hood latch cables.


----------



## Schmelz (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks for all of the great help! I found a locksmith who was able with some cleaver tools to spring out the passenger side window and reach in and open the passenger side door. The battery was not dead! It seems that if there is a key in the ignition it kills the other fob!

Thanks to all,that what a forum should be.

Jeff


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Schmelz said:


> The battery was not dead! It seems that if there is a key in the ignition it kills the other fob!


That is a great tidbit of knowledge! If it's not in the OM, it should be!


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

I now you have it unlocked know but could you have save the expense of a locksmith and called on star. That's if you didn't let the subscription expire. If you had the app on a smartphone it would unlock the doors also.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Let this be a lesson to all. If you are going to mess with your door handles, roll down the other windows!


----------



## fastduo (Dec 24, 2013)

A locksmith or Tow operator will have no problem getting into a Cruze......

This...

BTB Tools - Big Easy Lock Out Kit - YouTube


----------



## HarleyGTP (Dec 14, 2013)

The locksmith will more than likely be using a wedge and an inflatable pillow to actually "bend" the door back to get into the vehicle. Then he'll probably use another tool to loop around the door handle. I've never seen one of these used without some permanent damage done to the car, either paint scratched or the door will never line up right again.

Moral to the story: your door handles are color matched b/c it looks good  

I'd seriously consider using some of the great tips here to connect a battery and go that route.


----------



## fastduo (Dec 24, 2013)

HarleyGTP said:


> The locksmith will more than likely be using a wedge and an inflatable pillow to actually "bend" the door back to get into the vehicle. Then he'll probably use another tool to loop around the door handle. I've never seen one of these used without some permanent damage done to the car, either paint scratched or the door will never line up right again.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## HarleyGTP (Dec 14, 2013)

fastduo said:


> Not to hijack the OP's thread and I apologize.....
> Damage is a possiblilty but, it also depends on the experience of the person doing the work for you. I owned an emergency road service towing service with 5 trucks running all over south FL and opened hundreds of cars of all types. I now work for Fire-Rescue and do it all the time as well. I have my own select set of tools, air bag and rarely ever damaged anything. (not going to say never damaged but) If you are careful, pay attention and know what you are doing, no damage. The door only has to be moved 1/2-3/4 of an inch and they have pleny of flex in them to handle that. Some cars are much more difficult to open than others but, when you are desperate and have no other choice, unfortunately, it is a necessary evil of locking your keys in your car with no other remedy.


I think it's great that you take pride in your work. That doesn't happen very often anymore. I can tell you from experience in both the fire and law enforcement, damage is more than likely going to occur (I can only speak from my experience). 

The person who takes pride in their trade is a dying trait, most of the guys, at least here in NY, show up to a job like this and see it as a nuisance more than anything. They have you sign a "release", then they go to town on your door. Hopefully he/she gets in open on the first try, because once they get frustrated forget about it.


----------



## Schmelz (Nov 24, 2013)

Gator said:


> I now you have it unlocked know but could you have save the expense of a locksmith and called on star. That's if you didn't let the subscription expire. If you had the app on a smartphone it would unlock the doors also.


I tried that. Onstar app did no good. Calling Onstar did not work either,


----------



## Schmelz (Nov 24, 2013)

danny5 said:


> let this be a lesson to all. If you are going to mess with your door handles, roll down the other windows!


amen!!!


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

Will the trunk release button not work with the key in the ignition? or hitting the Trunk unlock button on the keyfob?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

newsguy99 said:


> Will the trunk release button not work with the key in the ignition? or hitting the Trunk unlock button on the keyfob?


For a MT, in neutral with the parking brake set it'll open. For an AT, needs to be in park. 

Key fob won't work. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> For a MT, in neutral with the parking brake set it'll open. For an AT, needs to be in park.
> 
> Key fob won't work.
> 
> ...


Yeah I noticed my fob is dead when the car is running. 1st 2 things I do when I get in the car is shift from reverse to neutral before I start and press unlock button so I can get access to the trunk after the snow is cleared off. 

Seeing these threads is making me afraid of changing my handles out  


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## HarleyGTP (Dec 14, 2013)

Any update on this? I'm curious to here what happened!


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

HarleyGTP said:


> Any update on this? I'm curious to here what happened!


Post #7 the OP stated a locksmith was able to solve his problems.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

I have the OnStar app and it seems (as someone else said) that would be the fix for the problem. I will renew OnStar until the car or me dies.


----------

